# T20 On b14



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Just curious on who has a t20 turbo setp and about what rpm range does the turbo kick in at? Thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's a little small...

it'd probably kick in like 2k rpms.... all 4 mad screaming psi!


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

James said:


> that's a little small...
> 
> it'd probably kick in like 2k rpms.... all 4 mad screaming psi!


new wit turbo...is that not good?....im just looking for something to kick in at 3k 3,500k


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

My t28 hits hardest at 4k with foot to the floor... at that point you hear the turbo more than you hear the engine...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

a T20 wont do anything really, search the forced induction section, either a T25 or T28 like james said..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx98fl said:


> new wit turbo...is that not good?....im just looking for something to kick in at 3k 3,500k


waaaaaay too small. FWIW turbo's that small will spool quickly but will suffer on the top end. They flow poorly on the exhaust side so you ssacrifice efficency and top end power with something like that. A T25 or T28 is the best bet for a good medium between power potential and response. The GT28RS is also a very good turbo at a higher cost.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my t25 hits full boost by about 2800 pn 7psi....ide do that...screw the t20


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my t25 hits full boost by about 2800 pn 7psi....ide do that...screw the t20


damn...well thats what i want...the car has been in the shop last 2 weeks...got hit in the front by a drunk driver and in the rear, in bumper to bumper traffic. Been having some luck huh?. Well the car is coming out a sonic blue pearl mettalic color use to be silver. Then im a turbo it around june/july. Oh yeah guys down here at a speed shop called dynamic speed lab (www.dynamicspeedlab.com) want to put a t3/t4 on it. Isnt that way too big?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx98fl said:


> damn...well thats what i want...the car has been in the shop last 2 weeks...got hit in the front by a drunk driver and in the rear, in bumper to bumper traffic. Been having some luck huh?. Well the car is coming out a sonic blue pearl mettalic color use to be silver. Then im a turbo it around june/july. Oh yeah guys down here at a speed shop called dynamic speed lab (www.dynamicspeedlab.com) want to put a t3/t4 on it. Isnt that way too big?


Not necessarily. The thing to remember is that there MANY different configurations of a T3/T4. Some with smaller exhaust housings and smaller compressor wheels that would still be responsive on a GA16. The hard part is that it is a T3 flange which means youd have to run a protech manifold and make the rest of the piping yourself. 

I understand wanting a responsive turbo but after spending enough time in my car I personally feel it is possible to have tooo much response. Wheelspin is a MAJOR factor in 1st and 2nd and my car was spinning my R compound Kumho's at 65 MPH in third. Granted an LSD would help tremendously.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I think ima go wit a t25 or t28.


----------

